# Not-Halt Taster oder Hauptschalter



## Fredo (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss ein paar Not-Halt Taster erneuern und zwar so, dass diese nicht durch Vandalismus betätigt werden können. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein paar Pumpstationen, wo der Not-Halt nicht durch Jugendliche etc. betätigt werden soll. Es ist zwar ein Zaun herum aber mit Hilfsmitteln kommt man an den Taster heran.
Ich dachte daran, den vorhandenen Pilztaster (wurde mit einem Schneeball ausgelöst) durch einen Hauptschalter (rot/gelb) zu ersetzen.
Ist das so zulässig, oder muß es zwingend ein Not-Halt Taster (Pilztaster) sein?
Gibt es den die Pilztaster schon fertig mit Abdeckung ?
Ich kenne nur die mit dem Schutzkragen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß,
FREDO


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

also es steht alles in der EN 13850.

Die müsste ich auch erstmal komplett lesen.

Pilztasten sind auf jeden Fall erlaubt. Seile auch.
Not-Aus muss "leicht" zu betätigen sein.
Hauptschalter sind nicht ausdrücklich ausgenommen.

Sie müssen unter den gegebenen Umgebungsbedingungen einwandfrei
funktionieren.

Das Betätigen darf "keine Überlegungen" erfordern.

Es kommt auf die notwendige Reaktionszeit an, die zu STOP notwendig
ist.

Bei einem Roboter, der 4m/s fährt, darf es kein Betätigungshindernis geben (also Kappe oder Haube), in einem Kraftwerk habe ich schon mal einen Not-Aus mit Schutzhaube gesehen.

Wie heutzutage immer, Risikobeurteilung unter Zuhilfenahme der Normen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal.

Am Besten ist, man verhindert den Zugang zur
Anlage für "Laien" und benutzt einen frei zugänglichen Not-Aus.

Wenn das nicht geht:

Was ist gefährlicher?

- der Not-Aus wird versehentlich ausgelöst (wir das bemerkt?)
- der Not-Aus (Not-Halt) wird nicht unverzögert ausgelöst,
   weil z.B. erst die Kappe abgeschlagen werden muss?

*Risikobeurteilung!!!!!!!!! *

Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen Not-Aus und Not-Halt?

Bis denn 

Tommi


----------



## -V- (6 Januar 2011)

Du könntestden Notaus-Schalter mit einem Schutzkragen ausstaten.
Da könnte Schneeball-Attacken evtl. verhindern.


----------



## Fredo (6 Januar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

den Unterschied zwischen Not-Aus und Not-Halt kenne ich schon,
aber zu beurteilen, was ich anwenden muss, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Bei dem beschriebenen Beispiel handelt es sich wie gesagt um Pumpstationen.
Das heist, eine Schaltanlage (Freiluftschrank oder im Gebäude) und einem zugehörigen Pumpensumpf mit Messtechnik, Pumpen etc.
Vor Arbeiten im Pumpensumpf oder an den Pumpen muss natürlich freigeschaltet werden.
An den Anlagen ist zusätzlich ein Not-Aus/Halt Taster installiert.
Dieser unterbricht den Stuerstromkreis und somit auch dien HAuptstromkreis zu den Pumpen.

Ich hoffe das hilft etwas weiter.
Gruß,
Fredo


----------



## Fredo (6 Januar 2011)

Danke -V- für den Tip.
An die Schutzkragen habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Haben mich aber irgendwie nicht überzeugt.

Gruß,
Fredo


----------



## PN/DP (6 Januar 2011)

Ein Schutzkragen wird nicht helfen - ein absichtlicher Schneeball trifft den Taster trotzdem ...

Harald


----------



## marlob (6 Januar 2011)

Fredo schrieb:


> .... Es handelt sich hierbei um ein paar Pumpstationen, wo der Not-Halt nicht durch Jugendliche etc. betätigt werden soll. Es ist zwar ein Zaun herum aber mit Hilfsmitteln kommt man an den Taster heran.
> ...


Könnt ihr den Zaun nicht so ändern/abdichten oder was auch immer, das da kein Jugendlicher oder sonst wer einen Schneeball durch werfen kann oder mit Hilfsmitteln diesen Not-Aus / Not-Halt betätigen kann?


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2011)

Fredo schrieb:


> Ich dachte daran, den vorhandenen Pilztaster (wurde mit einem Schneeball ausgelöst) durch einen Hauptschalter (rot/gelb) zu ersetzen.


 
Also ich habe nirgendwo gefunden, daß ein Hauptschalter (siehe Bild)
als Not-Aus oder Not-Halt grundsätzlich verboten ist.

Wenn er leicht zu erreichen ist und es bei Not-Aus/Not-Halt nicht auf 
eine oder zwei Sekunden ankommt (Drehen dauert länger als Draufhauen)
und er muss auch entsprechend beschriftet sein.

Denk an die Notbremse in der Straßenbahn, da ist es auch kein 
Pilztaster...

Es wäre nur ziemlich ungewöhnlich im Maschinen- und Anlagenbereich.

Siehe EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113)

Und nochmal, es gibt auch Kappen für Pilztaster die man abschlagen muss (ähnlich wie bei Fluchttüren), aber nur einsetzen, wenn es bei Not-Aus/Not-Halt nicht auf eine oder zwei Sekunden ankommt.

Das musst Du abwägen.

Freischalten darfst Du nicht über einen Steuerstromkreis, sondern
nur über den Hauptschalter im Hauptstromkreis, so wie ich das von
hieraus jetzt verstehe.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den Zaun nicht so ändern/abdichten oder was auch immer, das da kein Jugendlicher oder sonst wer einen Schneeball durch werfen kann oder mit Hilfsmitteln diesen Not-Aus / Not-Halt betätigen kann?


 
Das wäre das allerbeste. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (6 Januar 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz unorthodox:
Für was braucht man an einer Pumpstation überhaupt einen Not-Halt?

Natürlich kann man sowas nur durch eine entsprechende örtliche Gefährdungsbeurteilung festlegen,
aber rein erfahrungsgemäß wüsste ich nicht, welche Gefährdungen einer derartigen Pumpstation es geben sollte,
die man mit einem Not-Halt, noch dazu außen am Schrank, beseitigen könnte.

Das Teil hat bestenfalls im Service/Wartungsfall einen Sinn, und in dem Fall ist der Freiluftschrank sowieso geöffnet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (7 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also ich habe nirgendwo gefunden, daß ein Hauptschalter (siehe Bild)
> als Not-Aus oder Not-Halt grundsätzlich verboten ist.
> 
> ...
> ...


Ich kenne genug Anlagen wo man einen Not-Aus-Hauptschalter einsetzt.
Also Risikoanalyse machen und dann abwägen was erlaubt ist.


----------



## Tommi (7 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Anlagen wo man einen Not-Aus-Hauptschalter einsetzt.
> Also Risikoanalyse machen und dann abwägen was erlaubt ist.


 
Wieder was gelernt...

Gute Nacht
Tommi


----------



## Safety (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
es ist durchaus möglich über die Netztrenneinrichtung ein ausschalten im Notfall zumachen. 
Siehe hierzu DIN EN 60204-1
10.8 Geräte zum Ausschalten im Notfall

Beachten muss man, dass dies aber nur für kleine Maschine ausreichend sein dürfte, da bei größeren Maschinen eine stelle für die Handlung im Notfall zuwenig sein könnte. Siehe hier zu auch DIN EN 13850. Auch muss die Netztrenneinrichtung diesem Abschnitt der DIN EN 60204-1 genügen.
10.8.5 Direkte Betätigung der Netz-Trenneinrichtung zum Ausschalten im Notfall
Wo die Netz-Trenneinrichtung zum Ausschalten im Notfall direkt betätigt werden muß, muß sie leicht erreichbar sein und sollte die Farbanforderungen von 10.8.4 erfüllen.
Weiter zu beachten ist, dass es eine Stopp Kategorie 0 ist.

Und wie die Kollegen vor mir schon geschrieben haben ist eine Risikobeurteilung nötig um dies bewerten zu können. Die ist aber immer nötig!


----------



## Fredo (7 Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Hilfe,

wenn ich jetzt die Antworten richtig verstanden habe kann ich durchaus den Taster durch einen Hauptschalter ersetzen.
Das wäre a.) der geringste Aufwand 
und b.) aus meiner Sicht auch Sicherheitstechnisch zu vertreten.

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Fredo


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 Januar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unorthodox:
> Für was braucht man an einer Pumpstation überhaupt einen Not-Halt?
> 
> Natürlich kann man sowas nur durch eine entsprechende örtliche Gefährdungsbeurteilung festlegen,
> ...



Hab ich mich auch mal gefragt, letztendlich bestand der Tüv auf den Not-Aus


----------



## MSB (7 Januar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch mal gefragt, letztendlich bestand der Tüv auf den Not-Aus



Bei meinem derartigen Tüv-Abnahmen hat das den guten Mann bisher noch nie wirklich interessiert,
aber hat er das auch irgendwie, evtl. sogar normativ, begründet?

Oder war das mal wieder so eine "Ich will das so"-Meinung des Tüv-Prüfers?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (8 Januar 2011)

*So bitte nicht!!!!*

Hallo Fredo,

jetzt habe ich das Bild doch noch gefunden, welches
ich die ganze Zeit schon gesucht habe.
(Thema Ordnung auf der Festplatte )

Wollte ich Dir bei diesem Thema nicht vorenthalten... 
Gibt's glaub' ich auch schon irgendwo anders...

Viele Grüsse und ein schönes Rest-WE

Tommi :s12:


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 Januar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Bei meinem derartigen Tüv-Abnahmen hat das den guten Mann bisher noch nie wirklich interessiert,
> aber hat er das auch irgendwie, evtl. sogar normativ, begründet?
> 
> Oder war das mal wieder so eine "Ich will das so"-Meinung des Tüv-Prüfers?
> ...



das war eine "die pumpstation muss notfall am gebäudeeintritt abgeschaltet werden können" begründung. bekommen mittlerweile alle neuen pumpstationen. gewisse sachen hinterfrage ich auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

verstehe ich schon irgendwie.
Man könnte den Notfall ja so konstruieren, daß man dann nicht mehr IN´S Gebäude kann.

So war damals auch die Argumentation für einen Schlagtaster außerhalb unseres Kesselhauses


MfG


----------



## gravieren (8 Januar 2011)

Hi


Sockenralf schrieb:


> verstehe ich schon irgendwie.
> Man könnte den Notfall ja so konstruieren, daß man dann nicht mehr IN´S Gebäude kann.
> 
> So war damals auch die Argumentation für einen Schlagtaster außerhalb unseres Kesselhauses


Unser Kesselhaus hat einen Wippschalter.

Gesichert durch eine Glasscheibe, die zuvor eingeschlogen werden muß.


TÜV-Abnahme wurde erteilt.


----------



## Woldo (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eventuell ist die Plombierbaube von Eaton - Moeller "M22-PL-PV" zur Abdeckung des Not-Aus-Tasters das richtige für dich.

Gruß
Woldo


----------



## Fredo (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
man lernt doch nie aus, dein Bild zeigt es mal wieder.
Man kann garnicht so dumm denken was manche Leute doch für Einfälle haben.
Ich habe mir das Foto mal heruntergeladen, falls du es mal wieder suchst ;-)

@Woldo: Danke für deinen Tip, über eine Schutzhaube habe ich auch nachgedacht.

Gruß,
Fredo


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Fredo,
> 
> jetzt habe ich das Bild doch noch gefunden, welches
> ich die ganze Zeit schon gesucht habe.
> ...



Da hättest du aber nicht so lange suchen müssen 
Profilbild dtsclipper


----------



## Tommi (10 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Da hättest du aber nicht so lange suchen müssen
> Profilbild dtsclipper


 
Siehst Du, ich wusste, das war irgendwo...ROFLMAO...

Grüsse
aus dem Binnenland

Tommi


----------

